# I'm gonna need a heart transplant



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

@Rondo just devastated my world by reading my mind and sending some larger ISOM's. I've been wanting a few more of this type on hand. ((((BEAUTIFUL)))) Salamones from '08 !!! Also some VR Don Alejandro (double corona?) I'm stunned by this generosity. Thank you very much Ron. 
-Casey


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! And well deserved!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

He's a great BOTL!
Nice hit!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesomeness

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow! Great stuff!


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

That is awesome, I have tried the smaller Cuaba Vitola, I think the Divinos. Flavor was amazing. You are going to enjoy them for sure! The Salamone is on my list!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dammit.. You scared the hell outta me..

Nice hit Ron

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

As a matter of fact, here is a pic of two (They are actually Tradicionales not Divinos as I stated on my prevous post) I put in my 65% Rh test travel case this evening. I am considering changing my RH to 65% overall. Sorry I do not mean to hi jack your thread I just couldn't resist when I saw you Salomones!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow, that’s a nice surprise right there..


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Stupendous!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sweet! I bet it was Einstein's idea but, without thumbs Ron had to lend him a hand 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

@Hudabear ... where did you disappear to for like 2 full years???


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondifferous hit @Rondo!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had my first Cuaba Salamones this weekend. Fantastic smoke and it was only 2 years old! You're gonna love it @WABOOM. Great bomb @Rondo.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn classy for a shirtless guy @Rondo !


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Big style!

Truly a generous brother, @Rondo


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry, Boomah, I’m on the organ harvesting team. Someone else will have to complete the transplant. Enjoy them while you still can.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice hit

Looks tasty


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Sorry, Boomah, I'm on the organ harvesting team. Someone else will have to complete the transplant. Enjoy them while you still can.


I guess I'm ready since you've stolen my heart... lol


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesomeness right there!


----------

